# Anyone know where i can get the best price for Orijen?



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been feeding my Ridgeback since birth Orijen and about to take on another Ridgeback. With a combined food cost of:

Orijen Puppy Large Breed 13.5kg £52.99.

Orijen Adult 13.5kg £51.99.

From Berriewood Wholesale that i have yet to use. 
Currently use local Kennelgate or Mutley & Mog online.

Does anyone know if i can get this cost down without changing the food? I cant follow the 'breeding' price plan from Orijen as I don't meet the criteria. I don't mind buying bulk amounts.

Would like to reduce the price without changing the brand. Over the year it adds up, but i wont move to more nutritionally inferior branded recipes. 

Raw diet is a no no as I dont have the stomach for handling meat and guts etc. Been a prescatarian for 32 years! :scared:

Finally, has anyone used Berriewood?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't bother with the puppy food and put them both on adult


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Don't bother with the puppy food and put them both on adult


That'll only save £1!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Try berriwood!

Berriewood Wholesale - Dog Food, Pet Food, Pet Accessories

but as someone else has said - dunno if its worth bothering with the puppy variety!
How olds your pupster?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> That'll only save £1!


It'd save buying two different types of food.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Not much help to you but for just for your information - Orijen is distributed in the UK by Bern Pet Foods who have a strict policy on the minimum (and maximum) prices their foods may be sold at by retailers.
Berriewood are currently selling below the minimum price, in breach of the rules. Bern are aware of this and may they may soon find themselves in the same position they ended up in with Barking Heads:
Berriewood statement about Barking Heads

I realise as a consumer you want the lowest prices and that's completely understandable. However, I do support Bern's efforts to stop retailers devaluing their products and help smaller companies compete with the big multinationals, who can buy in huge quantities and cut prices / make bigger profits.

We have quite a few customers who buy their Orijen from us, as we offer free guaranteed delivery on all bags and loyalty points to save money on further orders 

Neil.


----------



## webmasterraj1 (Mar 14, 2011)

According to me Berriwood is the correct place for this.You should try there.


----------



## colliebird (Feb 23, 2010)

I feed my dogs Orijen and mix the Adult with the Fish. Bitiba are the cheapest online but I order from Berriewood and they match Bitiba's prices.
I pay £59.99 for Orijen Adult and £74.99 for the fish one. Delivery is free with Berriewood and is an excellent company.
I've had my Border collies on Orijen for a couple of years now. I have 2 bitches who will be 9 this year and a male who is just 4. I do flyball with them and they have lots of stamina/energy, good coats, excellent digestion and their poo is very firm.


----------

